# would you cycle with these results??



## supernoodle (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm 41 in April, understand my fertility is on the decline but seriously what are my chances on a take home baby through IVF with an AMH 4.1 pmol/L and FSH 11.6? Is it really as bad as the consultant says? has given me 20% chance at IVF and 3 more years of eggs! 
I would really appreciate your comments, thanks so much.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi there,

I started IVF at 40, with an AMH of 1.7. Not sure what my FSH was. However, our Consultant gave us odds of only 3-4%, so 20% actually sounds pretty good and definitely worth a go. If you go ahead, it might be worth looking at both the short and long protocols - I had much better results with the short protocol. At my Consultant's suggestion, I also used DHEA and that did seem to make a difference too. Sadly, after several rounds of unsuccessful treatment we had to conclude that it wasn't going to work for us. However, we very much needed those treatments in order to be able to move on, and think about what we wanted to do next. If you can afford to give it a go, I would. If you don't, the risk is that you'll always wonder what might have happened. However, it might be worth going in to treatment with a plan of how far you're prepared to take it. We set our 'limit' at 3 cycles and that was right for us. However, this all such very personal stuff that what's right for one person isn't necessarily right for another. 

I really wish you lots of luck with whatever you decide to go, 

Jenny xxx


----------



## supernoodle (Jan 5, 2008)

Thank Jenny for replying and sorry to hear it didn't work out for you and I hope that you are able to find closure and move on with other options. It is interesting your consultant suggested DHEA, can I ask how much you took daily and for how long? All the best


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Supernoodle

Regulalr IVF has chances of 30% so I wouldn't be put off with your stats at all!! When we went for our first ever consultation with my GP who said she used to work in a fertility clinic, she said we could never have a baby of our own due to the length of time since DH's vasectomy (reversal would not be successful).  I was heartbroken......not only was she mistaken about the possibility of vasectomy being successfully reversed, she obviously also had no knowledge about the possibility of surgical sperm retieval which DH found as he googled!!!    Anyway to cut a long story short, my current GP told me it only takes 1 sperm, and even if our chances were 1% why couldn't it be us who was that 1%??

I would say go for it, 20% are good odds to me!

ps my DS is 2 1/2 now and tx worked first time for us!


----------



## tinabean (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Supernoodle

We are a same sex couple and I am 43 on my 2nd DIUI (Today infact) and were told given my test results and the clinic success rates that we would have the same chance with IUI and IVF so have gone with IUI.  I was told that my AMH was good for my age and other results.

Good luck in your TTC journey.

Tina x


----------



## yaya (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi Supenoodle, I never had my AMH tested, but my FSH was 11 when I started my first IVF cycle a month before my 40th birthday. I was warned I might not respond very well given my FSH level and took the maximum dose of Menopur. I only produced 3 eggs, but got lucky on my first go. A 20% chance doesn't sound so bad at all to me. Best of luck with whatever you decide. x


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Supernoodle
It's all a bit of a lottery so it depends on how much you are willing to invest physically, emotionally and financially.  As some of the others have said, a 20% success rate sounds quite good to me.  I don't know about AMH results but your FSH is in the ballpark, I think. When I started out on the IVF trail at age 40+ (FSH about 7, from memory), we were quoted odds of about 15%. After 2 unsuccessful cycles, the odds quoted went down to a few per cent for our 3rd cycle.  That 3rd cycle, however, gave me both my DD and then, from a FET later on, my DS.  My advice would be not to get too hung up on the stats, and instead focus on whether you want to give it a try.  Good luck    

Ellie


----------



## supernoodle (Jan 5, 2008)

Thank you ladies for your words and support, it all makes sense and shows that it can happen. Good luck all x


----------

